# gravel to sand



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

OMG. *** just been so impressed by the look of sand i think i want to do the switch.
whats the best way. 75 gal, gravel, river rock,slate. ac110 & xp3. 22 fish 2 catfish.
Can i put them in a rubbertub/ large icechest? then turn off filters and just remove the gravel and put the CLEAN sand in,, let it settle ,, arrange 
rocks etc. and add fish ?? turn on filters? :-?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm about to make the switch in one of my tanks and here's what I'm going to do:
Turn off filters
Drain tank about 50%
Fill bucket with tank water
Take out decorations
Put fish in bucket
Take out gravel with (new) dustpan
Put in decor
Put in new water (might as well get a water change done)
Put in (washed) sand
Wait for sand to settle a bit
Turn on filters
Put fish back in


----------



## mak51 (Aug 18, 2012)

I just did mine I took all the water out I put fish in a large tote with air stone and one of my hob. Got it clean out put rock back in then sand and I put the water in it was clear put fish in all is great.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

wow :dancing: 
yipee :fish: 
Its what i was thinking.. =D> 
Homedepot on way home from work tomorrow.  
Clean sand next few days. opcorn: 
:zz: a couple nights.
Ahhh,finally. weekend is here  
Time to switch :roll: 
thanx for responses,, much appreciated


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Number one success factor. Clean existing substrate thoroughly beforehand. As you remove it, all remaining debris will pollute your tank.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Gotcha. I heard that somewhere. Thanks


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Quick question. Best way to rinse it and how far from bottom should intakes be? 
Right now both of mine are 3-4 " off the bottom. Should I raise them to mid-tank??


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I rinsed with a bucket and just swished around until the water ran clear. If you have a backyard, you could put the sand in a bucket and just run a hose through it until the water runs clear. I have my intakes about 4-5 inches above the sand, but in one of my tanks I use a prefilter.
Reason for that: I'm paranoid about the sand getting sucked up and they can be used as emergency sponge filters.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

monday, got sand...


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

before sand. 
i will update after xchange,,,,, wish me luck


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0597w0veroexzv7/2012-11-24 19.01.25.mp4
dont think this video workd, sorry


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

It does work if you paste it into a browser though. The tank looks good, but it will be better with sand. Wash thoroughly and you will be happy with the result. The only problem is you can get cloudy if its not really clean sand.


----------



## rodriguez20 (Nov 27, 2012)

what type of sand are you guys using? i want to set a new 180 tank but have always used gravel? i heard play sand, filter sand but any ideas


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

What I was told and what I bought yesterday was quikrete commercial grade medium sand from home depot. Havnt put it in yet but any tanks I see with sand look awesome..


----------



## rodriguez20 (Nov 27, 2012)

let me know how it goes and if you could upload some pics. do you have a part number since there are several sands sold by quikrete


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the Homedepot Quikrete in my tank in the finest grade.

A few pictures..


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

halffrozen said:


> I have the Homedepot Quikrete in my tank in the finest grade.
> 
> A few pictures..


If you look quickly, there appears to be an alien being in front of the tank in the last picture - perhaps it escaped from the cage in the background?

Funny, my daughter is fascinated by my tanks, good to see another little one with interest.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHA!

He is my little monkey man! 

Nah, my French Bulldogs couldnt care less for my fish tanks.. lol I dont think they even notice them. haha

And yeah, my Son and Daughter LOVE my tanks.

I am hoping to talk the wife into getting a 120 or a 220 gallon tank, so the 75 can go in their room! lol


----------



## Incompetent_Aquarist (Oct 27, 2012)

From my point of view it looks nice! However what im concerned about is the condition of plants, Some species that preffer to get their food from the roots and in sand it's often problem to provide it there because sand is so tiny. Can You tell the condition of Your plants now? Are they anyways real plants?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks.

As for plants, I never had problems when using sand. I used root tabs for demanding plants like swords... but they really don't have problems from my experience.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

so *** been reading some say keep the sand about 1-2" or just to the top of bottom edge of tank. 
i like the look of the wavy like, sandy beach dune look. it would take a bit more sand..good?bad? ugly?
i know they dig and move stuff arond, but whats a good level?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like 2" or less to avoid pockets. And sculpted dunes would be rearranged by the fish.

I do have 3" in a planted tank since it has to be deep enough to cover the submerged pots.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

preliminary pic from last nite








wiil take some more today after lights turn on,sand seems to have settled more :roll:


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Here we go. Some new pics,,
Please critique if necessary!








































I like the look.
Oh BTW,,,,any one starting a tank, Do not put gravel in a cichlid tank,,
You will be changing to sand eventually and its a pain in the royal #$%&..
Removing all yur fish & rocks, super vac of the exixting gravel as to not pollute the tank.clean filters,,  washing the sand,, mine was washed so easy,  
adding rocks,sand, letting settle,, :thumb: fill tank and dechlorinate,, clean glass, opcorn: , add fish and hope not all is stressed,, :-? pray for healthy fish :fish:
8) whew!!! whole day project


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks good I'd say that's a huge improvement :thumb: Have you given any thought to changing the picture BG and doing the back of the tank black? I think it would look really nice with a all black BG.

Steve


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i actually had thought that. was thinking about it yesterday but was a long day already....


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

oh and thank you  it would have to be a plastic tape on style, tank is against wall so no painting here.. :roll:


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh come on you don't want to drain the tank again? whats the matter with you? :lol: :wink: You can also use some black felt from the fabric store. Nice and non reflective and real easy to put on without having to move anything.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

thats a good idea, I hadnt thought that. gotta go get some filter media anyway from the fabric store.. good call


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

That is interesting. I know that it doesn't matter whether you use flat or gloss paint, so I wonder if you could possibly use silicone to secure the felt and might it not show through? I probably needs to be thick enough felt so no light could come through, depending on the light conditions. Perhaps a few lines of black silicone would hold it and not show through. If you try that and it works I would like to know.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

changed to black felt bg. will update some pics soon


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

some updated pics
































:fish:


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Where did you get your rocks? They look awesome


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks really nice in the pics. Does the black felt look the same as black painted glass does in person?


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

the river rocks are from ... ummm. oh yeah, the river,, here in portland. the slate from local landscape supply.
as far as painted glass? *** never seen 1. it just looks black straight thru, but really livens the tank up. 
at an angle the black looks mirror like.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

It looks great. You really gave that tank a really nice facelift :thumb:


----------

